# Modern pocket watch.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Currently been given the task of searching for a retirement gift, pocket watch. Preferably white face, Arabic numbers, sub seconds/Unitas. New. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Oh and budget up to £500.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

This shouldn't be too hard, dear Wrench. Your budget encompasses some pretty nice modern pocket watches which should fit your specs.

One I think might be rather nice is the Swiss-made Bernex Full Hunter gold-plated pocket watch with silver textured dial, model no. BN22103 - Amazon UK number: B001HSMFDO. This watch is powered by a Unitas 6498 17-jewel movement, and has a plexiglas crystal. One thing I like about it is that the watch is properly formatted, with the case front opening at the nine o'clock position, as with traditional pocket watches. The current Amazon price is £419.20, which I know is towards the top end of your budget. I think Bernex do other nice pocket watches for a bit less and one of their cheaper models, perhaps an open face example, might also suit your needs.

If you can look at stainless steel watches then the 17-jewel Dreyfuss & Co Swiss mechanical open-faced pocket watch is rather nice. This features a stainless steel case and blue Breguet-style hands. The seconds subdial is at 3-oclock, and the joy of this model is that there is an outer back cover which when opened reveals the movement, protected by a sapphire crystal. The front crystal is also sapphire. This model - DMP00001/21 (Amazon ref. No.: B004ORDAJS) will set you back a little under £500, I'm afraid, so I will now see what I can find in the lower price ranges...

Well, having perused the cheaper pocket watches in the £250 range, I have to report that the problem is finding brands that I truly respect for that sort of money, and also finding watches with sufficiently classy looking dials for the price. I thought I might have found something good for the price, a "made in Germany" watch by Regency, but on further research I have discovered that this brand essentially is a German casing job, using Chinese movements. Pity, because the watches are rather nice. The same problem occurs with Charles Hubert, Paris mechanical watches - they just don't live up to the European designation.

There are a number of nice quartz pocket watches with lovely dials and by good makers well within your price bracket, and here I would recommend Tissot and Mondaine, depending on the style you are looking for. However, as I feel that you are looking for a good mechanical pocket watch, I have to say that unless you choose something from Russia, or a genuine Sea Gull model, you will probably need to spend not far short of £500 to get a classy modern pocket watch to the specs you need.

I hope I have been helpful and I wish you the best of luck in finding what you need.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> I hope I have been helpful and I wish you the best of luck in finding what you need.


 Thank you so much. That has been a huge help. I have picked out a couple for the necessary "group discussion, bureaucracy" that shall have to take place for the final purchasing decision.

I also stumbled on this one, although a bit on the small side at 40mm


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the thanks, dear Wrench. I'm not sure what the 40mm watch is you came across as you haven't posted details. I just hope you get group approval for your choice.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Thanks for the thanks, dear Wrench. I'm not sure what the 40mm watch is you came across as you haven't posted details. I just hope you get group approval for your choice.












Tablet finger malfunction. :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Wrench - How funny is that!!

I was going to recommend the very same pocket watch as one of my suggestions but did wonder if the lack of a seconds subdial and the stainless steel case might put you off. I love that watch, and your picture does it justice. :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a lovely skeletonised 'Ouyi'...a Chinese brand that I bought from a Canadian member here....he's sadlly not here anymore, but I also bought my Masonic Elgin PW from him. Although not an expensive watch, it does have a surprisingly good 17 jewelled movement in it, and has crystals front and back allowing you to see not only the main movement, but also the 'keyless' (hand adjusting) work in action. There is also a seconds sub dial at 6.This is one that I could let go, as I don't do the PW thing anymore....if interested, PM me.


























Here's the 'keyless work' in silver above the centre wheel.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Search the internet for ' Mondaine pocket watch '. Seems to meet most of your requirements.

Good luck

Julian


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

those skeleton pocket watches have an interesting history. many were made by watchmakers during their aprentis ships' i saw one bought from ebay years ago that was a skeletonized 1940's hamilton. it ran and was well done a good gift to a jeweler. vinn


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you all gentlemen for your suggestions. It would appear after some VERY heavy hints, the decision has been made.










Bit different from the original idea. :yes:


----------

